# Rockwell Model 10 Band Saw?



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

All,

I just came across a Rockwell Model 10 band saw on local craigslist. The seller is asking for $75 for this. It would be better than what I have right now, a Ryobi bench top model.

Any ideas/opinions on this saw? If I go to check it out, what should I be looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

The 10" saws are primarily for light hobbyist use. I have seen a video on the Rikon 10" that appears to be a cut above the rest but have never seen the model 10 Rockwell saw. You'll want to look at the horse power, resaw capacity, blade guides, trunnion rigidity to make an informed decision about whether this saw will meet your needs. Even a small saw will resaw if you take your time and use a good blade so determine what you require. Bad blade guides can make it impossible to track a saw properly and a flimsy, flexing trunnion is the kiss of death when you want the angle you set the saw at to be the angle it cuts. Check out this video to establish a benchmark to shoot for. I know this saw is probably not in your budget for now but it demonstrates what a good 10" saw should be but at the price you could find a good used 14" model


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I purchased a used Delta-Homecraft #10 band saw in 1972. It served me faithfully for 40 years.
However, my needs outgrew this versatile little machine, [or so I thought]. I now have a 18" Laguna, 14" Delta and a 36" Yates/American. I was using the 10" machine very infrequently, except for very tight work.

I was talked out of the machine about a year ago. I now miss it and wish I had it back.

IT WAS BULLET PROOF! I had it dialed in and adjusted to work very well. Kept adjustments and work nice.

Now, I have an eye out for another, just like it. Oh, and it only had 1/2 HP motor, but it never bogged down.

IMO, you sure could find a number of machines that would never 'hold a candle' to this great tool.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

That Rockwell is the same if not worse then you have now, Rockwell aren't what they used to be, they are now a cheap knock off, I'd even go as far as to put Ryobi above them, don't waste your money.


----------

